# G0755 X axis power feed



## Aukai (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone added the X axis power feed? It looks like it's worth it, and how hard of an instillation?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Power-Feed-AS-235/T24824?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 5, 2017)

Cdco has it on sale too. $189.00


----------



## mikey (Dec 5, 2017)

*Requires 220V, single-phase, 60hz, 15A power supply*

Makes you wonder what kind of motor they're using. It only develops 135 lb/in of torque ... Hmmm.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 5, 2017)

Just the google look up page has some negative views on CDCO. I guess I'll have to see if anyone is using the Grizzly version.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 6, 2017)

Been looking around the web. It seems the Asong potentiometer is prone to  crapping out. Any suggestions on other brands/vendors? Thank you...


----------



## mikey (Dec 6, 2017)

I have an Align AL/CE-500D X-axis Power Feed on my RF-31. Works good. You can start researching here: http://www.align.com.tw/other-en/powerfeed/


----------



## Aukai (Dec 6, 2017)

mikey said:


> I have an Align AL/CE-500D X-axis Power Feed on my RF-31. Works good. You can start researching here: http://www.align.com.tw/other-en/powerfeed/


anks Mike, the link only has a table feed that I can't get past, the D does not seem to load.


----------



## mikey (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry about the link. I was trying to point you to the Align AL-500D. MSC has it but I can't copy that link, either. However, I will post the Google link and you can see if it works. There is a promo going on that will lower the cost by 30% but be sure it will fit your mill before jumping. Gotta' do some homework on this one, Aukai.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ils/41046715&usg=AOvVaw0EHdGuZNO5wgBlItwFPXw9


----------



## Sleddog (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought my G0755 with the power feed. I use it almost everyday without issues. 
Even though mine came with the machine & was wired. Installation looks pretty straight forward.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you Mike, Sleddog, I'll check on the MSC in a bit.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 7, 2017)

What about QMT? Matt lists one for the PM 727 and the like for around the same price as the one Mikey linked to. Just another option.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 7, 2017)

Well embarrassingly I confused my axis orientation. I wanted the same functions as the X for the Z, I do have the power feed for the X as delivered, and power up, and down on the Z. I was wanting feed rate adjust-ability for the Z, and confused myself


----------



## mikey (Dec 7, 2017)

Well, now that does make a difference! Don't feel like the Lone Ranger - not the first, won't be the last.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 7, 2017)

mikey said:


> Well, now that does make a difference! Don't feel like the Lone Ranger - not the first, won't be the last.


Kinda feel like I have holes in my underwear in the emergency room....(I don't do skid marks)


----------



## mikey (Dec 7, 2017)

Matt at PM sells one for knee mills - not sure if it fits a G0755, though: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pf-z-al510sz/


----------



## Aukai (Dec 7, 2017)

mikey said:


> Matt at PM sells one for knee mills - not sure if it fits a G0755, though: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pf-z-al510sz/


Thank you Mike, I'll give Matt a call, and see what's up.


----------

